# Pee wees low budget schwinn



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 21, 2010)

Let me start off by saying this is not a real schwinn.this is a parade bike, a boardwalk cruiser here on the 7 miles of boardwalk at the jersey shore. Put this together down in florida and i bring it up to jersey for summer fun.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 18, 2011)

looks nice


----------

